# Going to get stupid cold out there:(



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep in mind also that batteries (e.g. cell phones) keep their charge a lot shorter time in the cold. Keep them close to your body, not in a coat pocket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

PaintHorseMares, thanks for sharing that- I hadn't known that!

I live on the GA/FL line on the water, so typically our winter highs are in the 50s and lows in the upper 30s-40s. On Monday and Tuesday nights we will have lows of 24 and hard freezes (which rarely happens down here) and Tuesday's high is 39 (the coldest high I can remember is 45).

My weather is nothing compared to y'all's, but it's all relative and a matter of what you're used to! I've never experienced negative temperatures and never would like to. I really feel for all of you!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Walkin', thanks for listing all this good information and I second everything you listed. For those who may not be able to get to the store because of snow or who may not have flannel lined bib overalls, you can use polo wraps over pants for extra layers (not too tight) and I find two layers of soft material pants, like sweat pants, over my long johns to be warmer than jeans over long johns. 

Also, thanks for the reminder on the hand warmer thingies...I forgot I had some of those. They also work great in boots- if your boots are roomy enough in the toe area, stick them inside a second pair of socks across the tops of your toes. I do this when I've had to stay in the barn overnight for baby watch. They work really well.

It's been bitter already here with -20 wind chills, but they are forecasting the high of -4 (the high! :?) and the actual low of -20. 
Wind chills are going to be -40. (were is the fainting smiley icon??)
Ya sure you don't want to move back home?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice little post. Good info for those of y'all who aren't used to this frigid weather.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To keep outside lines working, turn them off inside the house then open the spigot so they will drain and leave it open. That way there's no water to freeze. It will also help to cover it with something waterproof in case of freezing rain. That can make the handle immoveable altho a hair dryer will free it up. Horses do better in cold that hot. Just set out lots of hay in well spaced piles as digestion helps keep them warm and walking aids digestion.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The hand warmers run hotter than foot warmers. Give the foot warmers a little more time in the air before you bury them in boots.

Hair dryers are great for thawing frozen pipes. If you don't thaw them they will break unless you have the pex tubing type pipes.

Your horses will probably be fine. Better than you are out there. Put more hay out and make sure they have unfrozen water.

It's warmed up to -4 here now. I've been in the basement most of the morning thawing pipes. I have the pex plastic tubing thank goodness. Copper pipes would have burst.
Leave the water dripping a little if you think it's likely to freeze. Small steady stream will keep it moving. Doesn't always help but it does most times.

Real wool will hold heat even when wet. Silk long johns are wonderful!

I keep an extra large jacket in the car starting in November and it doesn't come out until May.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't forget the extension cords and the bucket/water warmers to keep it from freezing. Those of you in TN and south who are not used to this may not have any…..


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm up here in Alberta, where it often gets down to -25c to -30c (-13f to -22f), and even colder with the wind chill, and I work outside in an unheated barn the majority of the time.

Get long Johns and heavy socks, and layer up on both if needed (as mentioned before, layers help). Same goes for jackets, better to wear a few layers of thermal undershirts + shirts and lighter jackets, that way you can take a layer off if you start to overheat.

Keep moving if you're outside, and face your back to the wind if you can. 

Noses, fingertips and toes tend to freeze first, if you feel stinging/burning in those areas, best to warm them up. After the burning they'll go numb and turn white if left in the cold, and it'll progress into more serious forms of frostbite (though i'm not sure it gets cold enough there for full-on frostbite, i haven't looked into it) Holding onto cold metal with bare hands for too long will give you the same results, so be careful! 

also expect joints to be a bit stiff, for both you and your horse, so make sure you extend your warm-up appropriately


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

A Polar Vortex??? 

That's what our newscaster just called it. It is supposed to be bringing cold weather down unlike any that has been seen in decades. Polar Vortex. Good name for a racehorse, or a horror film.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It'll be -17 F with 30 mph winds Monday and Tuesday. I have heavy duty agricultural extension cords for the heated water buckets; they are definitely worth it. Hadn't known that about the hair dryer....great advice, but hopefully won't have to use it as I have a pipe heating cord.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a south Florida girl so I'm not really used to having a winter at all, we're bundled up at around 65F , however we took a little family vacation to west Tennessee (driving home now) and it has been COLD up there. The locals laugh at us for being so cold but it dropped down to about 12 with a wind chill of 8F I think.. I feel for everyone up north ! 

BUNDLE UP AND BE SAFE ! 
(And ride... when it warms up! ;D)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread reminded me of something I discovered when I lived in SC for a year.

The well pits at many farms and houses in the south are not very deep. It doesn't take much to freeze small hoses and couplings in them. Lots of people I knew had their wells freeze up the winter I was there.

I helped by getting large bulbs, and putting in them in the shields with high heat porcelain sockets. But, I do not use heat lamp bulbs. That is more than one needs even on very cold nights in a well house.

Most well pits/well housing have a 110v electrical outlet in them, so just a shield with a 6 foot cord works fine.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

It is supposed to get down to -28 tomorrow and Monday with windchills anywhere down to -69... I know a few horses that are going to be tucked into stalls!


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

All my horses are going to get blankets put on for the next couple days. A new bale of fresh fodder to bed them with, maybe two. Pray that the wells dont freeze. Add another bale of hay to the feed bunk- and there is enough hay in the barn I can toss to em if i have to lock up the barn. 
Stupid cold is an understatement...
Look at what we get here for windchills!


----------



## GaitedGirl625 (Aug 8, 2013)

I live in Tennessee. East Tennessee actually right in the middle of Cookeville and Knoxville. Our low temp as of right now is 0 with a high of 14 degrees F.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rather than worrying about keeping heated buckets going, the horse will have plenty of water if watered after it's daylight and before dark. That is when they drink the most. It is better to prevent water lines from freezing than trying to thaw them out. My crawl space has a 220 amp electric heater so in severe cold with wind I may trip the breakers to have it come on. It is thermostatically set so it doesn't run steadily. It may run only a few times a year but so worth it when it's needed. The crawl space cement pony wall is insulated with 1.5" Styrofoam to help hold the heat.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

& if your traveling, let someone know when your leaving & when you expect to be back. That way if you break down, someone will know to look for you!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright, that's it y'all. Pack up and head to Texas...you're all staying at my house! I didn't even know about the crazy cold that you are all about to experience. We're going to have a dip in temperatures from a high of 68 today to 59 (low of 26) tomorrow, then 43 (low 24), but then we start climbing back into the 60s and by February we'll be in the 70 and 80s. I can't even imagine temperatures in the single digits, much less negatives O_O the worst I've seen here was 17 degrees!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am always glued to the weather channel or local weather folks whenever we have unusual weather.

This nasty weather business we are experiencing is called a "polar Vortex" which means the cold dense air is rotating in the reverse:shock:

One article I read, stated anyone under 40 years of age has never experienced this weather phenomena.

Historic Freeze Could Break Midwest Temp Records - ABC News

Where it says in part:



> *Preceded by snow in much of the Midwest, the frigid air will begin Sunday and extend into early next week, funneled as far south as the Gulf Coast. Blame it on a "polar vortex," as one meteorologist calls it, a counterclockwise-rotating pool of cold, dense air.*
> *"It's just a large area of very cold air that comes down, forms over the North Pole or polar regions ... usually stays in Canada, but this time it's going to come all the way into the eastern United States," said National Weather Service meteorologist Phillip Schumacher in Sioux Falls, S.D.*




The further north, the more dangerous the system is to any living thing:-(

By Friday, my area will have worked it's way from 8F on Monday to 50F:shock::shock: Just unbelievable:?:?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel sorry for those of you who don't deal with this cold occasionally. It does change things. How you dress. How much you can do outside and how you'll get it done.

But you'll get through it, plan different for next time. Tell stories to your grandkids. :lol: You might even feel kind of proud for doing so well.





walkinthewalk said:


> By Friday, my area will have worked it's way from 8F on Monday to 50F:shock::shock: Just unbelievable:?:?


 That's pretty standard in Wyoming. I really like it, but it drives some people away.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This must be a huge shock for people. Some really good advice has been posted. I like the bulb in the well pit idea. Someone posted to turn off the water in the house and open the spigot to allow a water line to drain. That will only work if the line has a pretty good slope to it. If you have a concern about water freezing, better to open it, let it run for 30 secs or so, then turn it down to just a small stream of water. The colder the weather, the larger the amount of water that has to pass through to keep the line open.

If you are travelling at all (even 20 minutes down the road), make sure you have cold weather clothing in the vehicle, a blanket, a couple of candles or heat packs and flashlight, some munchies and matches or a lighter. 20 minutes doesn't seem far when we drive it every day, but when you are stranded on the side of the road and it's -30C, it's bloody cold and it's a long walk back. Don't count on your cell phone to save you. You can make the call, but there will be lots of people will car trouble and you can easily wait hours for a tow.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Every winter I carry a sleeping bag, extra pair of boots, hat, gloves, scarf, and insulated bibs in my car. As shown by a map previously posted we are expecting windchills down to -79 in some areas but more commonly -50 to -65. Things just don't live outside with that.

The barn where my horse is at has shut down the indoor arena to riding as they are bringing all the pasture horses inside tomorrow until Tuesday. There's 14 of them, I'm not sure how they are going to manage that one.

I work at another barn so I'm outside. Luckily I only have to go outside to dump wheelbarrows and get more straw. But just for that short run I plan on covering every inch of skin on my body. I will have to use my ski goggles to protect my eyes. Now I just hope the heat doesn't break. 

We have already seen -35 to -40 this winter so this is just a step past that. I'm used to this cold but not when it lasts a whole month. Our daytime high is hopefully going to reach -13.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Not only can't I fathom or begin to comprehend the minus temps you talk about, I could never tolerate a "normal" winter in Minnesota or the other northern states, much less what you're experiencing right now:-(

These next few days, up north, are only for the toughest of the tough.

I hope everyone is able to get their pasture horses inside, somewhere.

Then there's the range cattle -- if they can't get shelter they will be frozen in time, like the Mastadons were during the Ice Age:-(

Every night, after lights out at the barn, I listen to the silence, look at the sky and say a prayer. 

My good thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

LadyChevalier said:


> All my horses are going to get blankets put on for the next couple days. A new bale of fresh fodder to bed them with, maybe two. Pray that the wells dont freeze. Add another bale of hay to the feed bunk- and there is enough hay in the barn I can toss to em if i have to lock up the barn.
> Stupid cold is an understatement...
> Look at what we get here for windchills!



I knew it was going to be cold here on Monday, but DAMMM!

Lots of layers, folks. Lots of layers


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Some recommendations from the UMN FB page. We are very used to dealing with nasty cold up here... 

"Historic cold weather is set to hit Minnesota (and much of the Country) this weekend and into early next week. As temperatures plummet, there are five things we need to keep in mind for our outdoor horse:

1. Energy needs for a horse at maintenance increase about 1% for each degree below 18°F. For example, if the temperature is 0°F, a 1,000 pound idle, adult horse would need approximately 2 additional pounds of forage (i.e. hay) daily. It is best to provide the extra energy as forage since heat is produced from the microbial fermentation of forage. 

2. Horses must have access to shelter from wind and moisture. A horse’s hair coat acts as insulation by trapping air, but when wet, the insulating value is loss. As little as 0.1 inch of moisture (sleet/freezing rain) can cause cold stress by matting the hair. It is important to keep horses dry and to provide shelter. 

3. Water should be kept between 45 to 65°F to maximize consumption. Most adult horses require a minimum of 10 to 12 gallons of water each day. 

4. Blanketing a horse is necessary to reduce the effects of cold or inclement weather when there is no shelter available during turnout periods and the temperatures and/or wind chill drop below 5°F; there is a chance the horse will become wet; the horse is very young or very old; and/or the horse has a body condition score of 3 or less.

5. Maintain a normal schedule. Research from Virginia found that an increase in colic episodes following adverse weather was a result of sudden changes in management (i.e. stalling horses that were normally on full turnout) and not the weather itself. "

---------------------

I'm just thankful the wind is coming from the NW, my horses have a great windbreak from that direction. Otherwise they have a new round bale and a solar trough with a heater so they should be all fine. I'll still check them three times a day in this weather.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think MN and WI are getting the worst of it. Out west I don't think is supposed to get the windchills that we are getting. 

I'm kicking myself for quitting my desk job just 5 months ago. Also for not grabbing an empty stall while it was available a month ago. Had I known this was the winter we were going to get I would have saved every penny to pay for a stall. 

Skin will freeze within 5 minutes if it is exposed at these temps.


----------



## Magdalen (Aug 30, 2013)

Yikes.... well stay warm everyone. I've never experienced a winter that cold. Our "winter" (if you can call it that) has been very mild so far. It's been staying in the 60's and sun out enough I can ride in a t-shirt.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My mares have proven to be of 'hearty stock', and are seeing their 20th-22nd winters in the North Country. Nothing new will occur here - they have access to good shelter when they choose, free-choice quality hay, and heated water buckets. No blankets, as they don't even shiver with their thick coats covered in snow and ice. Happy girls greeting me at the gate when it's so cold the snow squeaks, and their whiskers look like little ice threads...I've often wondered what stories they would tell of winters past if they could talk!


----------



## PureMagic (Jan 4, 2014)

Great advice all. I'm in Maine and it's crazy cold! -14 last night with a -45 wind chill! My old mare had been having hay blockages in December so I had to reduce her hay intake. Putting a cup of corn oil in her grain for more calories and warmth. Helping to keep the stools moist too. Toting hot water day and night. Put an electric oil heater in the barn to keep it at 20. That is worrisome but I know she can't take the extreme cold. My hands crack and bleed in cold weather no matter what I wear on them. Bag balm is the best! Use it constantly on my hands and feet and in this cold on my face. Good luck all. This weather stinks!!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

We are in for -30s with a wind chills of -55 to -60 tomorrow morning dont look forward to chores in Am. Already below zero now and wind is picking up. 

Horses have round bales out and fresh clean water trough full with tank heater. They are going to outside in this weather they should be fine all are minnesota raised horses, so nothing new to them.

Will be greeted with frost covered horses with icey eye lashes and icey wiskers, in the morning.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

We are supposed to start warming up here on the coast of Maine, and they are even talking about a "wintery mix" of sleet and rain on Monday, only to plunge right back into negative numbers on Tuesday. My horse has a wicked thick coat and good shelter, but is bound to get wet. Wet scares me. How do other cold climate people deal with that?


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Yikes! Stay safe, and stay warm you guys! It's supposed to be 20 F at the lowest here on Monday, no precipitation, so we'll all be alright.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> I hope everyone has some Banamine on hand, as it is going to be stupid cold no matter where we live.
> 
> That means a lot colder than what the horses are used to dealing with in their given areas.
> 
> ...


If you say so, but we're really not having a cold spell. It's a pretty typical start of the year. True, we've had warmer (I've gotten mosquito bites on NYE when I was down here in my youth), but we've already had a couple days a few weeks back that got down into the upper 20's at night and only into the 40's for the daytime high. My horses think this is Autumn vacation compared to what it was like during the times up north (now their impressions of the Summers here are probably a different story).
Around 1900 we hit our low for tonight at about 40/41 F. It's a couple of degrees warmer now and working it's way to the lower 60's by tomorrow afternoon. I don't even have the heat on since the fireplace is enough to heat the area nicely.
Would be fabulous riding weather except that it's suppose to rain (I'm hoping not). Wednesday was the last day of hunting season (for deer) so if the rain stays away we can hit the woods and the fire lines.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Some recommendations from the UMN FB page. We are very used to dealing with nasty cold up here...
> 
> "Historic cold weather is set to hit Minnesota (and much of the Country) this weekend and into early next week. As temperatures plummet, there are five things we need to keep in mind for our outdoor horse:
> 
> ...


 
You might like to talk with my two. They go out and roll in the edge of the pond when it's cold. Over the years I've watched them break the ice on days when temperatures went into the 20's and below so they could lay in the water.
Over too many years in too many places I've watched horses stand in freezing rain rather than stand in nice stall with fresh hay and not wind or rain. Even stand under a tree rather than come in out of the sleet.

The only thing the domestic horse needs from people is the availability of food and shelter. They're perfectly capable of figuring out for themselves when or if they want to make use of it. Beyond making it available the only thing else we can do is interfere :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Our cold night was last night. just wanted to mentioned... cold weather horse care is HARD work. Don't be stupid. As someone who's been involved with horses for 17 years and lived in New England my whole life I kicked a water bucket lightly skimmed over with ice with the side of my foot to break it. I then turned to the bucket in the corner of the stall in the shade that was frozen solid and slammed my knee up into it.... My first thought was PAIN my second thought was WHY. I KNOW better and I never do stuff like that. Nasty bruise on my knee. Take it slow, don't try to rush it. Bring water buckets inside if you need to, or run hot water if you can. A hair dryer can come in handy. Should go without saying, but keep moving! I will be out all day and not be cold until I go in to warm up!

It's supposed to be almost 50 and rainy Monday, then 6 degrees that night. That's what I'm worried about. Wet horses then 6 degrees.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Husband filled all my water troughs and buckets today. I will probably fill buckets with warm water tomorrow to ensure they are drinking enough. They are locked in their stalls for the night but I'll turn them out in the morning. It's supposed to be miserable.... So miserable that this girl may be in blue jeans and a sweatshirt for church tomorrow! LOL....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The wind is blowing & yup it's COLD out there. They said -45 with windchill.:shock: Just came in from checking the horses:-(. Figured they'd all be huddled up in shelter but no 2 were out eating:lol:


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

PureMagic said:


> Great advice all. I'm in Maine and it's crazy cold! -14 last night with a -45 wind chill! My old mare had been having hay blockages in December so I had to reduce her hay intake. Putting a cup of corn oil in her grain for more calories and warmth. Helping to keep the stools moist too. Toting hot water day and night. Put an electric oil heater in the barn to keep it at 20. That is worrisome but I know she can't take the extreme cold. My hands crack and bleed in cold weather no matter what I wear on them. Bag balm is the best! Use it constantly on my hands and feet and in this cold on my face. Good luck all. This weather stinks!!


I've taken to soaking Ahab's alfalfa cubes in hot water, adding half a cup of Canola oil and then when I get to the barn, I add the other suppliments in and mix well; kind of a bran-less bran mash. He seems to like it alot. And yes, five of my ten fingers are cracked... Ouch!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

> We are supposed to start warming up here on the coast of Maine, and they are even talking about a "wintery mix" of sleet and rain on Monday, only to plunge right back into negative numbers on Tuesday. My horse has a wicked thick coat and good shelter, but is bound to get wet. Wet scares me. How do other cold climate people deal with that?


 Wet can be more of a problem. We all try to not have our animals get soaking wet before a cold snap. But even if they do get wet and even if they do show signs of getting chilled, they do okay if they are otherwise in good health. Pretty amazing.



walkinthewalk said:


> Then there's the range cattle -- if they can't get shelter they will be frozen in time, like the Mastadons were during the Ice Age:-(
> 
> Every night, after lights out at the barn, I listen to the silence, look at the sky and say a prayer.
> 
> My good thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.


If they don't get soaked first and aren't pushed by a blinding blizzard, like so many did in SD back in October, they manage amazingly well. If the wind is horrid, they will even stay put and be fine not drinking a couple days.

But nobody has their animals on summer pastures this time of year, like the unfortunate ones lost back in October. The animals have some sort of way to get out of the wind, whether it is a natural barrier or man made.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> If you say so, but we're really not having a cold spell. It's a pretty typical start of the year. True, we've had warmer (I've gotten mosquito bites on NYE when I was down here in my youth), but we've already had a couple days a few weeks back that got down into the upper 20's at night and only into the 40's for the daytime high. My horses think this is Autumn vacation compared to what it was like during the times up north (now their impressions of the Summers here are probably a different story).
> Around 1900 we hit our low for tonight at about 40/41 F. It's a couple of degrees warmer now and working it's way to the lower 60's by tomorrow afternoon. I don't even have the heat on since the fireplace is enough to heat the area nicely.
> Would be fabulous riding weather except that it's suppose to rain (I'm hoping not). Wednesday was the last day of hunting season (for deer) so if the rain stays away we can hit the woods and the fire lines.


Ok, just a tiny bit mean there Miles! 
I used to live in the low country too... and often at this time of year, when I am buried under mounds of snow wiping ice off my glasses I ponder which I dislike more....
Freezing my backside off for 4 months of the year, or 4+ months of humidity so thick one has to cut it with a knife in order to breathe. Go outside in the summer down there and you are soaking wet in minutes because it's not only hot but humid, humid, humid.

I have yet to draw a conclusion other than wow is it refreshing to have also lived somewhere when it was 90 with sun shine and low humidity...it was very enjoyable. 
This from a girl who typically does not like anything over 74. :?


----------



## Yooper (Oct 12, 2013)

Stupid cold is a good way to describe what is coming. Some may say since I live in da UP, I should be used to this. But I actually live in a little "banana belt" here. Less snow and temperatures are a little milder. So this absolutely brutal temperature drop is rarely seen here. 

I know all the horses at the neighbors have heavyweight blankets on them. I am not putting my goats out during these cold days. Kinda of like stalling a horse. But they won't colic like a pasture boarded horse suddenly getting stalled. Though I'm actually not worried about the goats. I'm worried about my chickens and ducks. They are going to be closed up, too. The ducks never willingly go into the coop. Well, today they'll have no choice. The pop door will be closed behind them!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Ok, just a tiny bit mean there Miles!
> I used to live in the low country too... and often at this time of year, when I am buried under mounds of snow wiping ice off my glasses I ponder which I dislike more....
> Freezing my backside off for 4 months of the year, or 4+ months of humidity so thick one has to cut it with a knife in order to breathe. Go outside in the summer down there and you are soaking wet in minutes because it's not only hot but humid, humid, humid.
> 
> ...


Not being mean at all :lol:
Just responding to the need for those in the South to be prepared  (I'm waiting for it).

I'll never dispute the brutality of the Summers here. Although my family has been here for centuries I was neither born nor grew up here. I did spend some years of my youth here, but most was in Central Europe, VA, MA. I was here in 73 during the worst snow storm in the states history. I'd only been back in the states from Germany for about 2 years and found it humorous that everything stopped (not even a set of tire tracks on the hwy). I don't think Charleston had gotten but around 6" and we had less than a foot at the farm so for me it was not an unusual Winter day, but the rest of the state came to a complete stop so I went rabbit hunting (best haul I ever made for a days hunt in SC :lol. Probably should have gone riding, but how often do you get a chance to track something down in the snow in SC :lol:. Come to think of I got out of the Army in time to be down here during what was probably the coldest it's ever gotten. Must have been around -20 F (that's mind numbing cold for the people who've lived here all their life). My horse and I were fine though (my last duty station had been in MA).
Come June the only time I'll ride will be early morning before the heats up and I call it a day around noon or maybe a short ride in late afternoon/early evening after the heat has dropped. Of course there's still all the mosquitos to deal with.
All in all though I'm ok with being here now. I was left over 100 acres of the farm. The horses can graze just about all year and they still have a pond here (there seems to always be a pond for them where ever :lol for them to cool off in during the Summer (and the Fall, Winter, and Spring :lol.

Oh, and it's been a slow, steady, soaking rain for almost an hour so far today with now sign of letting up until tonight. So much for my nice ride (take away about 20 degrees F and I might have snow....I love riding when it's snowing).


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> I am always glued to the weather channel or local weather folks whenever we have unusual weather.
> 
> This nasty weather business we are experiencing is called a "polar Vortex" which means the cold dense air is rotating in the reverse:shock:
> 
> ...


 
Isn't this what happend in the movie " the day after tomorrow" where then entire nothern hemisphere froze?? LOL


----------



## PureMagic (Jan 4, 2014)

Captain Evil We are supposed to start warming up here on the coast of Maine, and they are even talking about a "wintery mix" of sleet and rain on Monday, only to plunge right back into negative numbers on Tuesday. My horse has a wicked thick coat and good shelter, but is bound to get wet. Wet scares me. How do other cold climate people deal with that?

I'm in Maine and I keep my old mare with a heavy blanket. The mini has a dense coat but I put a rain blanket on her when it snows. They are locked in the barn when it rains in the winter. If they do get wet their coats need to be brushed and fluffed. The mini's coat is dense she started with rain rot once. Found it right away but it taught me a huge lesson! I've been locking them up at night during this horrific cold. They'll stand outside in terrible weather but then I've dealt with colic. NOT WORTH IT!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

littrella said:


> Isn't this what happend in the movie " the day after tomorrow" where then entire nothern hemisphere froze?? LOL


Ok, the first 5 horses can stay. All the rest....head due west until you reach Carlsbad, NM. Then go southwest (you can walk or ride across the Rio Grande). :rofl:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

It will be -15F for a high this coming Monday/Tuesday. Honestly, single digits don't sound that bad. 

One note I'd like to make, if it hasn't been made already, is about hand warmers. Do NOT use foot warmers for your hands. Your hands are much more sensitive and foot warmers get VERY hot, hence why they are sold for your feet. Also, do not throw active warmers away. They will sit in your garbage and sizzle and get very hot. Not sure if they would start on fire, but I wouldn't want to find out. Instead, you can take them and seal them in a ziplock back. When there is no air to them, they stop working. Then, you can take and re-activate them by bringing them back out of the bag.

If you are going to blanket your horse, make sure you have the right blanket for the job. A small sheet will just smooth down a horse's natural insulation. Horses fluff their hair out to insulate themselves. If you blanket them, get them good protection.

It is important to keep them DRY and OUT OF THE WIND. If you work them, especially if it is below zero, don't get them sopping wet. After working if they are at all wet or steamy, give them time to 'cool down' before turning them out in the elements. If their hair is smoothed down, I generally try floofing it up for them. Letting them have a roll in the arena will usually get them to shake and fluff up.

For the humans; don't run out in jeans and a sweatshirt if it is below zero! (Maybe this goes without saying, but for those who are used to cold it is easy to think, "I'll just quick go and do this...") Even if you only have to toss a few flakes out or check, take the time to cozy up. Long johns are your best friend. Wear them under jeans, then if it is extra cold, under snow pants. Sweatshirt underneath an insulated, wind breaking jacket. A hat to top it off, and if lots of wind or excessive cold, a scarf or ski mask to cover your mouth/nose. Buy a nice pair of gloves - it is worth it! If you are doing anything with horses, you probably don't want big bulky ones. Find slim-fingered ones that still give you some dexterity.

Make sure your horses have access to water frequently. We have heated automatic waters. (Before you think this is all peaches and ice cream, they usually get to be a pain when it is single digits and below zero, so quite frequently here.) Some horses you might want to keep an eye on. Horses that are old, or colic-prone should get some extra care. Even on water with heaters, ice will still have to be broken. Morning and night if it is really cold.

Having seen some very suckish weather, I would not even fret about anything over 15F. If you are not used to it, it'll feel freezing cold, but so long as you are bundled up it is fine.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> If you say so, but we're really not having a cold spell. It's a pretty typical start of the year. True, we've had warmer (I've gotten mosquito bites on NYE when I was down here in my youth), but we've already had a couple days a few weeks back that got down into the upper 20's at night and only into the 40's for the daytime high. My horses think this is Autumn vacation compared to what it was like during the times up north (now their impressions of the Summers here are probably a different story).
> Around 1900 we hit our low for tonight at about 40/41 F. It's a couple of degrees warmer now and working it's way to the lower 60's by tomorrow afternoon. I don't even have the heat on since the fireplace is enough to heat the area nicely.
> Would be fabulous riding weather except that it's suppose to rain (I'm hoping not). Wednesday was the last day of hunting season (for deer) so if the rain stays away we can hit the woods and the fire lines.


Yes, I say so

It's 9:00 AM and I did chores in a sweatshirt -- it's going to top out at 52F but, the "fast freeze" as our weather folks are calling it, will hit around 6:00 PM and by 6:00 AM Monday, we will be at 9F. I don't care where the temps land, if my pastures ice up, like they did a few years back, and the horses can't break thru, they are stuck up by the barn where it's flat with minimal turn out.

After reaching a high today of 52F, Monday night's prediction for my area is 1 degree F with wind chills anywhere from -5 to -20, depending where one lives. That big of a temp swing, in such a short time, could mean colic, no matter what I do to try and keep everything "normal".


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

littrella said:


> Isn't this what happend in the movie " the day after tomorrow" where then entire nothern hemisphere froze?? LOL


I will take your word on that. I can't watch disaster movies because I start thinking too much:hide::lol::lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The Big Chill got here last night. We were 60F yesterday afternoon and now we're 17F and 1F with the windchill. Supposed to be -8F tomorrow morning in time for the kids to go to the busstop. Hoping they cancel school tomorrow.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

littrella--It totally is. xD And there were big, giant wolves in Manhattan. o.o Don't now how that happened... xD

Anyway! Since Gator moved back to CO, I was debating whether I wanted to get him a run or a box stall... So glad I went with the box stall. It's been blizzarding (spelling?) for two days straight.

Stay warm and safe, everyone!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

littrella said:


> Isn't this what happend in the movie " the day after tomorrow" where then entire nothern hemisphere froze?? LOL



I picture a Polar Vortex like "Sharknado"... huge white polar bears with their claws slashing and their teeth gnashing and walruses and narwhals all spinning in a vortex, all coming our way.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ahhh sharknado!! My most favorite movie!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The Big Chill got here last night. We were 60F yesterday afternoon and now we're 17F and 1F with the windchill. Supposed to be -8F tomorrow morning in time for the kids to go to the busstop. Hoping they cancel school tomorrow.


 
My kids are hoping for no school as well. We're debating on keeping them home anyway. They ride the bus 8 miles each way & god forbid if the bus would break down or have the fule gel up.....


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> Yes, I say so
> 
> It's 9:00 AM and I did chores in a sweatshirt -- it's going to top out at 52F but, the "fast freeze" as our weather folks are calling it, will hit around 6:00 PM and by 6:00 AM Monday, we will be at 9F. I don't care where the temps land, if my pastures ice up, like they did a few years back, and the horses can't break thru, they are stuck up by the barn where it's flat with minimal turn out.
> 
> After reaching a high today of 52F, Monday night's prediction for my area is 1 degree F with wind chills anywhere from -5 to -20, depending where one lives. That big of a temp swing, in such a short time, could mean colic, no matter what I do to try and keep everything "normal".


It was the "Folks in the south that aren't used to this kind of weather --- take notes from our Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan, North Dakota, et al friends:" that I found amusing :lol: since we're not getting any of it.

Our weather for the next week and a half (as much in the future as I have a reliable forecast of) shows one "cold" day (cold being relative). This Tuesday is suppose to only reach mid 30's and low is predicted to go as low as 17. That's not supper unusual. A day or two that drops below 20 happens and we'll probably have a few more days that the high is only in the 30's (we've already had some and even a high in the 20's is not unheard of during a Winter or two :lol. The only thing predictable about Winter in the South is that it's not consistent. Winter temps run from well below freezing to Springtime 70's. Sometimes within a couple of days of each other.

I have people who move here and have never lived here (so they don't know) ask me what the weather is like. Answer is simple. Brutal Summers that make you wonder why anyone settle in the region (we'll ignore that they built their houses with large shade trees and clear lanes for cooling breezes, large covered porches, windows and doors in alignment for cooling the house...and ignore that they could grow just about anything except cherries, raspberries and good apples here with a long growing season....and you can graze stock almost year round ...why would they want to live here? :lol. Fabulous and long Spring and Fall weather. Consistently inconsistent Winters with the first frost usually showing up between Late Nov (not often) and mid Dec. About a months worth (maybe a few days more) of actual "cold" (being relative) weather when the high temperature is below 40, but the come as random days spread haphazardly (sprinkled in) over 100 days between Nov and 1 March. Of course there are also days in the 70's and at times we might hit 80 during the same time period. The rest bounce around between 40's - 60's.

Still, we've seen highs in the 30's and lows in the teens. It's not that rare.

Now let me know if it's about to repeat one day in Jan 1985, my first Winter out of the service spent here with my father. It was in the negative teens. For the people native to down here that's beyond cold. No one expects that (probably set records for here).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

For once I don't have the nerve to utter a complaint about our balmy 17 here in NW Oregon this morning.
I can't begin to imagine what a lot of you are dealing with. Dang!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

littrella said:


> My kids are hoping for no school as well. We're debating on keeping them home anyway. They ride the bus 8 miles each way & god forbid if the bus would break down or have the fule gel up.....


My concern is, we don't get weather like this often and thus, the stores don't carry warm clothes like they do in Nebraska, Min, Wis. You simply CAN'T get the right clothing for this kind of cold, so even layering up with just about everything you own, it's still likely to not be good enough. Boots...the kids don't wear winter boots much, their poor little feet are going to freeze, and gloves and hats and......well, you see what I'm talking about. 

I order my clothes from LL Bean and get good cold winter stuff, but there's a lot of folks here who can barely feed their kids, let alone buy expensive cold weather gear. So, I hope they close the schools down tomorrow. I don't like the thought of any of the kids standing at a bus stop in this weather.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

& lets not forget about our other "fur babies" with this stupid cold weather. If their not inside, make sure they have a dry, cozy spot, out of the wind. With temps like this our local H.S. is going around & checking on dogs left outside.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh well! MY 3 JRTs let me know very quickly and in no uncertain terms that it was not fit for man nor beast out this morning and they would NOT be going outside to do their beeswax. They will consent to go out in the attached garage and I may clean up after them later. ...... Yes, they are too spoiled for words. The horses are out in the barn and I'll be going out in a couple of minutes to clean stalls and lay dinner. I'm well trained.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

When I went to work this morning it was only -30. I shoved as many stalls into one wheelbarrow as I could manage so I didn't have to go out as much. It actually didn't feel that bad. If you dress properly it doesn't really bother you. The part I hate most is cleaning stalls in a 60 degree barn while wearing insulated overalls. It's too much work to put all my layers on then take them off after cleaning every stall when there's 24 stalls to clean. 

Weather says -50 for tonight. My horse will be in the indoor arena thankfully.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

littrella said:


> & lets not forget about our other "fur babies" with this stupid cold weather. If their not inside, make sure they have a dry, cozy spot, out of the wind. With temps like this our local H.S. is going around & checking on dogs left outside.


 Yeah dogs go out to pee, when they can't take it any more. Then right back in.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> For the humans; don't run out in jeans and a sweatshirt if it is below zero! (Maybe this goes without saying, but for those who are used to cold it is easy to think, "I'll just quick go and do this...")


Guilty on multiple levels and instances. I've run out to the car in pjs/tank top/barefeet, in snow. It's exhilarating 

Definitely DO NOT do this if there is any chance, at all, of getting stuck somewhere without being able to get warm/better dressed. My example is silly and it was just from the house out the door to the driveway.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Captain Evil said:


> We are supposed to start warming up here on the coast of Maine, and they are even talking about a "wintery mix" of sleet and rain on Monday, only to plunge right back into negative numbers on Tuesday. My horse has a wicked thick coat and good shelter, but is bound to get wet. Wet scares me. How do other cold climate people deal with that?


 I actually started a thread about the exact same thing. No one responded 

I know a lot of people are blanketing and/or keeping horses in. My horses will not be blanketed when it's 50 (I only have medium/heavy's anyways) and I really DON'T want to keep them in on such a nice warm day (in January..)

They have run ins so I think the plan is (may change as the weather does and for the two I plan to blanket at least) to hope they are dry and if not towel dry them then if need be put a cooler on then put blankets on. It's really a play it by ear thing.

I'm concerned about the huge weather change, and about the wet plus cold. I can totally picture going out in the morning to find pony shaped ice chunks frozen solid to the floor! Obviously we can't change the cold (most of us) unless we blanket and we can't blanket if they are wet so we have to change the wet, whether it's keeping them from getting wet or getting them dry after. So that's the plan, plus banamine on hand and fingers crossed the horses take the weather change in stride. This winter has been nuts so far and no severe colics yet, so fingers crossed.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

we are in for one of the coldest nights this winter so far already -24 going to drop to -40 thats air temp,not windchill.

Schools are closed for tomorrow -60 windchills till noon plus roads are solid ice had rain before cold came. My horses are blanketed heavy weights and medium weights everyone has double blankets on. 

Doing chores in this cold isnt any fun so cold tonight it hurts to breath in the air. My horses are in barn tonight they have no wind break,barn isnt alot warmer then outside but its out of the wind,which is brutal tonight.


----------



## windysmontessa (Jan 4, 2014)

will a medium turnout blanket be sufficient for my horses in this weather, or do i need to get heavy grade blankets?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

windysmontessa said:


> will a medium turnout blanket be sufficient for my horses in this weather, or do i need to get heavy grade blankets?



Uh.. what weather exactly? It really depends on the exact number. Cold is very different depending on your location.

I just suggested someone put a medium on for a cold spell. For the people having a cold spell of -60 that is obviously not going to work...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If my horses had current Coggins we'd be on our way to Tenn. Those temps are perfect for us. -36*and wind makes Tenn. seem like swim suit weather.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Since we are a bright group of people here, does anyone have a solution to keep your mouth covered that doesn't fog up glasses?

I've used my silk neckscarves and knitted scarves, but I then cannot see. And in these subzero temps I've had my glasses frost up badly.

I've though about prescription ski goggles, I know a few people who have them but they are so pricey and I don't ski or need them often.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

www.zanheadgear.com: : Cold Weather Headwear, Full Mask, Neoprene, Red Flames










I have one of these and it doesn't fog my glasses up at all. I love it on windy days.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^^That is bad**s. 

I might have to get myself one. I can imagine people's faces.

You could probably use a flu mask type thing.... I think the catch is it needs to be breathable (obv) but not breath out/upward too much


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> www.zanheadgear.com: : Cold Weather Headwear, Full Mask, Neoprene, Red Flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome and I can probably start some rumors about myself, too, since those who can catch a glimpse of me wearing it won't quite be sure of what they are seeing! :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

boots said:


> That is awesome and I can probably start some rumors about myself, too, since those who can catch a glimpse of me wearing it won't quite be sure of what they are seeing! :lol:


It's like spiderman meets biker/robber. Also since it covers the entire face people will think you have a mask or something and do a double take :lol:

ETA that's a pretty cool website. I like unique stuff!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Stay safe everyone!

We have had the warmest winter I can remember. Coldest was -26oC with windchill around three years ago.

11oC for us today, but getting to -6oC of an evening as of next week... way too warm out here for us!

I always take a flask of hot tea or coffee with me. Its remarkable how much better a quick drink of something hot can make you feel!

Also, spare gloves and trousers and a coat in case I get wet and need to change. If the temp gets to -15oC the horses get hot walked if the school hasn't frozen and that is it.. just something to get them moving.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Our forecast for Monday: Actual temp 35F below. Feels like 65-70 below with 35 MPH windchill.

I am so glad I am halfway across the world (Drinking peach smoothies on the coast of the ocean in a bathing suit in 75 degree weather... mmmmm) and my BO takes good care of my mares.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> www.zanheadgear.com: : Cold Weather Headwear, Full Mask, Neoprene, Red Flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that! I use my old snowmobile mask but, it lets my glasses fog up. I am getting one of these --- no, I am getting a few in multiple colors:clap::clap:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> www.zanheadgear.com: : Cold Weather Headwear, Full Mask, Neoprene, Red Flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have one of these cool things, but what I do is buy the cheapy $5 micro fleece blankets from the discount store. Then cut it into squares about the same size as bandannas, or slightly bigger, then fold over into a triangle and tie around face to cover nose and mouth with the bottom point tucked into my coat. Toasty.
Like a bandanna it's easy to breathe through, but feels warm on the skin, like a fuzzy scarf, and stays in place really well. I have some really snazzy fun colors because there's nothing like wearing bright purple and pink butterflies in the middle of a blizzard. :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

its lbs not miles said:


> You might like to talk with my two. They go out and roll in the edge of the pond when it's cold. Over the years I've watched them break the ice on days when temperatures went into the 20's and below so they could lay in the water.
> Over too many years in too many places I've watched horses stand in freezing rain rather than stand in nice stall with fresh hay and not wind or rain. Even stand under a tree rather than come in out of the sleet.
> 
> The only thing the domestic horse needs from people is the availability of food and shelter. They're perfectly capable of figuring out for themselves when or if they want to make use of it. Beyond making it available the only thing else we can do is interfere :lol:


I'm not sure where I said that the horses should come in? I too have watched mine stand outside in the freezing rain. Sometimes. And sometimes they choose to come in. Actually, usually what they do is stand in the lean to for a bit, stand outside for a bit, and so on. The biggest thing I see with them is avoiding the wind. 

I believe that the U's point was that if your horses DON'T have access to shelter then you should blanket. If you aren't giving your horses the choice to seek out shelter (which is a whole nother issue imo) it is probably smart to err on the side of "safe not sorry" and throw a blanket on them. Overall I found their article pretty accurate for cold weather care, in that it isn't something to freak out about. Basically make sure they have food, water, and shelter - be it a lean to, stall, or blanket if that's what it comes down to. 

My horses live outdoors 24/7, I don't even own a blanket or have a stall. In these temps I check on them more frequently, but otherwise nothing really changes. As my dad would say, "I've kept horses for longer than you've been alive, you worry too much and they'll be fine." :lol:


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

It's actually 40 and raining here now. Usually in the teens or single digits this time of year. 
The polar air hits here late this afternoon with a flash freeze expected. Going to be a mess on the roads. The snow is going to be weeping water onto the roads and it will create random patches of ice that will catch the unwary.

Glasses still fog with those masks. They do sell anti-fogging spray that does help but it's not perfect.

From a page on keeping ski goggles from fogging:

*Step 1*

Don't overdress. Adding too many layers may cause your body to overheat while you're skiing. The warmer your face is, the more likely your goggles will collect condensation since the temperature difference between the outside air and your skin will be greater. Wear just enough clothing that you're warm but not breaking a sweat as you ski.
*Step 2*

Put on your goggles before you go outside. This will bring the goggles to the same temperature as your body, thus preventing fogging. Once they're on, don't take your goggles off until you're finished skiing. Removing them will allow them to cool, creating a contrast against your warm face and causing fogging.







0
 *How to Keep My Ski Goggles From Fogging Up*

Last Updated: Oct 29, 2013 | By Tricia Ross







Photo Caption Temperature is the key to keeping your goggles fog-free. Photo Credit skiing goggles image by timur1970 from Fotolia.com Ski goggles are invaluable when you're out in the snow, protecting your eyes from the wind, debris and sun glare. But fogging is a common problem and can become a hazard while you're skiing. Since fogging is a result of hot air and cold air coming together, reduce the contrast in temperatures between the outside air and your face to keep your goggles clear.
*Step 1*

Don't overdress. Adding too many layers may cause your body to overheat while you're skiing. The warmer your face is, the more likely your goggles will collect condensation since the temperature difference between the outside air and your skin will be greater. Wear just enough clothing that you're warm but not breaking a sweat as you ski.
*Step 2*

Put on your goggles before you go outside. This will bring the goggles to the same temperature as your body, thus preventing fogging. Once they're on, don't take your goggles off until you're finished skiing. Removing them will allow them to cool, creating a contrast against your warm face and causing fogging.

*Step 3*

Keep the air vents on your goggles free. Avoid wearing gaiters, which funnel warm air from your body up beneath the goggles. Periodically check the top of your goggles to clear off any snow that may have accumulated and may be blocking the top vents. Air flow keeps fog at bay.
*Step 4*

Use anti-fogging cleaners and wipes as necessary if your glasses aren't pretreated. Don't use glass cleaner to clean your goggles. They can remove the anti-fogging protection on the lenses. Instead, rinse your goggles with plain water.
*Tips*



If your goggles come off during skiing, don't wipe them clean. Let them dry upside down to avoid disturbing the anti-fog treatment on the lenses.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I'm not sure where I said that the horses should come in? I too have watched mine stand outside in the freezing rain. Sometimes. And sometimes they choose to come in. Actually, usually what they do is stand in the lean to for a bit, stand outside for a bit, and so on. The biggest thing I see with them is avoiding the wind.
> 
> I believe that the U's point was that if your horses DON'T have access to shelter then you should blanket. If you aren't giving your horses the choice to seek out shelter (which is a whole nother issue imo) it is probably smart to err on the side of "safe not sorry" and throw a blanket on them. Overall I found their article pretty accurate for cold weather care, in that it isn't something to freak out about. Basically make sure they have food, water, and shelter - be it a lean to, stall, or blanket if that's what it comes down to.
> 
> My horses live outdoors 24/7, I don't even own a blanket or have a stall. In these temps I check on them more frequently, but otherwise nothing really changes. As my dad would say, "I've kept horses for longer than you've been alive, you worry too much and they'll be fine." :lol:


The comment was to:
"2. Horses must have access to shelter from wind and moisture. A horse’s hair coat acts as insulation by trapping air, but when wet, the insulating value is loss. As little as 0.1 inch of moisture (sleet/freezing rain) can cause cold stress by matting the hair. It is important to keep horses dry and to provide shelter."
I found it interesting since mine actually will break ice to roll in the water in freezing temperatures and then shake like a dog and run around the pasture, kicking and jumping. I'm sure it's their way of cooling, warming and just having fun, but....they are not wet in freeeeeezing weather (by their own choice....they know what they need, want and how to get it). Even wet a horse knows how to get warmer. It doesn't need a blanket to mess with it's natural abilities.

My point is I never blanket and never will. It's like me deciding how cold you will be out in the open weather so on top of whatever "you" already have on to keep yourself warm (and you're perfectly capable of keeping yourself regulated without me doing it for you) I'm going to put what "I" think you need to keep warm. Now you have the ability to remove, open or in some way increase or decrease the warming abilities of what you have on, but you can't do it if I put something over it, because you are not capable of altering what I've put on you (can't take it off now...father knows best :lol and it prevents you from doing anything with what you already had. So if you're still cold you don't have the ability to increase the insulation layer of what you have on, because what I put on you prevent its (you're stuck with what I gave you and nothing else....so live with it....I know best :lol. On the flip side if you're too warm you can't reduce the insulation or displace enough heat so you could (heaven forbid) even perspire some. Which in turn could end up making you colder than you wanted to be.

How people treat their horses is up to them. It's amazing the number of horses that end up "killed with kindness" from people who love them, but don't really understand what's best for the horse. Tradition, customs, what "we" feel and want is what matters (and we've created an industry that caters to that :lol. Why else would horses still be fed grain, shod, blanketed, etc..... :lol. Because we follow the European concept of how to keep horses we ignore what was done other places and don't bother to keep up with what modern equine studies and medical information have provided to show that the traditional European approach to horses is not what's best for the horse. But we're happy with it and it makes us feel like we're doing great. What does it matter that by blanketing the horse enough we end up preventing them from using their natural heating abilities for days weeks or even months because the blanket can impede the ability for the horse to "fluff" out it's hair even after the blankets have been removed. We have a good feeling for having put the coat we think is best for them. After all, what does mother nature know? :lol: So what if she designed them. :lol: "WE" know what's best for our horses. (so I'll do what I do and everyone else can do what they do) But remember that the horse has been surviving in brutally harsh and unforgiving conditions long before we stopped using them only for food.

And as my grandfather use to say when people did stupid things with stock (horses in this case) "....don't have the sense God gave the horse".


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I'm not sure where I said that the horses should come in? I too have watched mine stand outside in the freezing rain. Sometimes. And sometimes they choose to come in. Actually, usually what they do is stand in the lean to for a bit, stand outside for a bit, and so on. The biggest thing I see with them is avoiding the wind.
> 
> I believe that the U's point was that if your horses DON'T have access to shelter then you should blanket. If you aren't giving your horses the choice to seek out shelter (which is a whole nother issue imo) it is probably smart to err on the side of "safe not sorry" and throw a blanket on them. Overall I found their article pretty accurate for cold weather care, in that it isn't something to freak out about. Basically make sure they have food, water, and shelter - be it a lean to, stall, or blanket if that's what it comes down to.
> 
> My horses live outdoors 24/7, I don't even own a blanket or have a stall. In these temps I check on them more frequently, but otherwise nothing really changes. As my dad would say, "I've kept horses for longer than you've been alive, you worry too much and they'll be fine." :lol:


Forgot to add (too much typing :lol.

Kudos to you for letting the horse decide what it needs to do.
(I never said "everyone" did it incorrectly :lol


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!! We are having some of the coldest temperatures in 20 years!! The high for the day is -1 with the low being -13. This is not including the wind chill. Wind is horrible here.

I have my horses bundle away in there stalls with lots of hay, and a lot of water in heated buckets. That I specifically bought for these days.

Good luck to all!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Doing chores today. It's -50 out right now.


----------



## Degsy (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in MN, -24 with windchill taking us down to -45 later. Had my guys in the last few nights but they really wanted out of the stalls this morning so I turned them out. Will bring them in early. They have blankets on a a full winter coat and really don't seem to mind it outside but I get really anxious for them. They have plenty of hay and water and a lean to to get out of the wind. There is only a light wind right now, will bring them in as soon as it picks up.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

poppy1356 said:


> Doing chores today. It's -50 out right now.


If you're appropriately dressed and moving it's not too bad. Well, can't speak for -50 though!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea it really isn't too bad as long as you don't stay out too long. I have about another hour then I'm done with work just to go to the barn where my horse is to help out there. I guess I'm just used to cold winters. I've always worn layers and had appropriate clothing so I don't notice it being this much colder.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OMG... it's POURING out. Everything is covered in ice (it's not that warm yet and we had a few feet of snow to melt) MISERABLE. Not looking forward to going to work with holes in my boots. Might have to pull out the nice, NOT barn pair lol.

It's supposed to be in the single digits tonight. Now I'm re-worried, didn't think it would be this wet!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

we had the lovely experience of one of our pipes bursting this weekend. i guess it was frozen and the warmer temps on Saturday erupted it. luckily it was in my garage (my washer is out there) so nothing got ruined....just a wet concrete floor and car haha. and luckily there was already a washer hookup in my basement so that is my new laundry room 

stay warm everyone  we started out around 50* this morning with rain and wind ...all of our snow from friday melted...and will be down to 6* by tomorrow morning with -15 wind chills. what a change.


----------



## windysmontessa (Jan 4, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Uh.. what weather exactly? It really depends on the exact number. Cold is very different depending on your location.
> 
> I just suggested someone put a medium on for a cold spell. For the people having a cold spell of -60 that is obviously not going to work...


We're have been getting down to -30 with the windchill. I'm in northern Michigan.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Windy - A medium blanket is nothing in these temps. But it depends if they have been blanketed for a while, then you will probably need layers as they are accustomed to something else keeping them warm. If they are old they may need layers.

My old girl, 21, is in 4 blankets totaling 1,020g of fill and then a neck cover. And she is staying in the indoor arena at night.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

windysmontessa said:


> We're have been getting down to -30 with the windchill. I'm in northern Michigan.


 Well I don't know what the normal temps there are. Either make sure they have a windbreak or give a suitable blanket. As I have said before, I do not blanket for gradual weather changes because the horses can adapt to those, just sudden ones. So depending on that blanket for the cold, but if you find the wind chill concerned and they do not have suitable shelter blanket. Just again, suitable blanket (and blanket for air temp, not windchill). So for say -10 I would put a heavy and maybe a layer or two depending on the horse.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Doing chores today. It's -50 out right now.


As we'd say in Maine; "The cold has you right sideways!"

Negative 50! Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So far so good. Everyone at work this morning was doing good but then again as far as they know it's 60 out lol. Although that heater was running non stop this morning trying to keep that barn warm when we kept opening the doors to take the wheelbarrows outside. 

We get to shed all our jackets though this weekend, highs in the 30s!! My pony will get to shed two layers and I can breathe the air without it hurting.


----------



## Degsy (Nov 17, 2013)

My guys stayed alert all day, ran around fed, stood around a while and I brought them in early so hopefully they have seen the worst of this. Holy cow, they are some amazing animals. I've been freaking out but they have been far more at ease than I have.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ha mine just about ran me over to get back inside this afternoon. She is perfectly content just chillin in the heated indoor arena tonight.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

poppy1356 said:


> and I can breathe the air without it hurting.


That is something else I had forgotten about - it's a very scary something else, too:-(

We are going down to one degree or less tonight. Wind chill can be -5 to -20, depending where one lives.

Right now we don't have any wind at all but the sky is clear as a bell, so I think we will get colder than Nashville which is further north.

I try hard not to wish my life away but I'll be glad when Wednesday gets here. That's when we start our slow climb to 57F on Saturday. That's above average temp, so it will be a matter of time until we get the weather rug pulled out from under us again:-|


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes you cannot breathe this cold air. So many people forget that. I've been quite comfy but after work I changed into thermal leggings, breeches and sweat pants with my winter tall boots and even more layers on top. It's cold but it's bearable. My horse on the other hand feels she might die from this cold. 

We won't see 57 until April if were lucky. Heck out indoor arena is only heated to 48 and the barn at 55 lol and it feels like summer in there. Hard to believe that just 5 months ago we were 135 degrees warmer than today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

It's -45F with the wind chill here in Chicago today. The roads are still a hot mess from the snow yesterday. Bundle up and stay warm everyone. It's going to be a brutal winter this year.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

We (dad and I) finished the solar heated tank the day before it got nasty. I figured if it can handle this it can handle anything. :lol: Our high was -16F without the wind. About -40F with it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Shoebox said:


> Our forecast for Monday: Actual temp 35F below. Feels like 65-70 below with 35 MPH windchill.
> 
> I am so glad I am halfway across the world (Drinking peach smoothies on the coast of the ocean in a bathing suit in 75 degree weather... mmmmm) and my BO takes good care of my mares.


Where are you?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> That is something else I had forgotten about - it's a very scary something else, too:-(
> 
> We are going down to one degree or less tonight. Wind chill can be -5 to -20, depending where one lives.
> 
> ...




How do you mage such wild shifts in temps? Folks around here would go all limp and Whiney if our weather did that.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Where are you?



Normally in MN, but right now I'm studying abroad in Taiwan. It's winter here too but their winters are so nice compared to ours.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village, though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.

My little horse must think it queer
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year.

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep.

-Robert Frost


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/solar-heated-water-trough-341858/

The link to the solar tank in case anyone is interested.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> How do you mage such wild shifts in temps? Folks around here would go all limp and Whiney if our weather did that.


I've gotten used to it, after ten years and it's why I always have one or two tubes of Banamine in the refrigerator.

I think bringing the horses in every night, 365 days/yr helps them have some semblance of weather normalcy.

Plus, during these wild temperature swing times, I make sure to carry the Banamine to the barn. If I have it with me, I won't need it - lollollol

I want to throttle those hay burners this morning. Yesterday they were clammering for hay in the front pasture, then they demanded to get in the barn by 3:30 PM.

This morning I scattered half bale of a really tasty bale of hay and they walked right past it, to the main pasture. If they don't eat that hay, I will have to pick it all up because it is waaaaay too good to let it go to waste:?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

The low here last night was -13 with gusty winds and a wind chill of -40.
Right now it's hovering around -2 and wind chills of about -20 to -28

Yes, it hurts to breathe.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't you hate it when your nose hairs freeze together?

Ahab stood out in the 45 degree rain all day on Sunday, and with the predicted dramatic drop in temperatures (back to the negative numbers), I was quite worried that he would become ill... but he's perfectly fine. Coat all fluffy again after a quick curry, and, well, just fine.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

It's finally warm enough that I don't need a hat or gloves for short walks outside!!! And I can shed all the extra layers!!. Officially 0 with NO windchill, yipee

(I'm ignoring the fact that the low is going to be -16)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well. It's nothing compared to y'all... But last night we had a record low. It used I be 26*F set in 1996. Last night it was 20*. Too cold for the ga/fl border!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sue--Teehee, that's cute!

Heading out to the barn for the first time today since it got really cold. Phone currently says 25, so not terrible. (I can't believe I'm saying that xD)
Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice and balmy in the teens with no windchill today


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

This year has been so cold I actually broke down and bought snow-pants because just layers (which in the past few years was all I ever needed) were not enough to keep my legs warm. And because of this cold streak we've had for so long I am getting so used to the sub zero cold that when I go out and its at zero or a bit above I feel like its spring... I actually get overheated from working and remove layers... But then it drops back down to neg 20-30 at night and its sooo cold.... Especially if the wind is spiting in my face. Cant wait for the 30 degree weather that is supposedly coming this way and I hope it stays long enough so my farrier will stay out long enough to finish trimming all my horses lol


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

The weather here and the temps I've been seeing for New England are much like it was 30 years go when I was there (first half of the 1980's). I remember the Winters being quite cold. Can remember times when I was snowed-in in MA and in Canada back then (roads where closed so you couldn't go anywhere).

Like old times here. One day with the lows in the teens and highs in the 30's followed by days in the 40's and 50's or higher.

Today only got to around 50 with lows in the 40's, but the next 5 days will be between mid 60's to lower 70's for the high with the lows being in the 40's to upper 50's. Had a lovely 4 hour ride today and actually worked up a little sweat.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

SueNH said:


> Whose woods these are I think I know.
> His house is in the village, though;
> He will not see me stopping here
> To watch his woods fill up with snow.
> ...


_Beautiful and timeless_- Frost and Longfellow knew what it's all about....


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok folks (those of you in the upper Midwest and upper east coast), brace yourselves. Another bout of those arctic temperatures are predicted to be heading your way next week (along with the probability of a lot of snow). Some say it might be worse this time around so be prepared.

Starting to feel like old times down here. We're scheduled to get couple of days with the lows dropping into the 20's again. It's reminding me even more of the old days (30+ years ago) when we had more "cold" (relatively speaking) days thrown into the mix and didn't spend way over have the Winter in the upper 50's or above with most days low being in the 40's or higher.

But those of you in the coming "arctic" zone.....stay warm and keep the hay in front of the horses. It generates quite a bit of heat while digesting.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Ok folks (those of you in the upper Midwest and upper east coast), brace yourselves. Another bout of those arctic temperatures are predicted to be heading your way next week (along with the probability of a lot of snow). Some say it might be worse this time around so be prepared.
> 
> Starting to feel like old times down here. We're scheduled to get couple of days with the lows dropping into the 20's again. It's reminding me even more of the old days (30+ years ago) when we had more "cold" (relatively speaking) days thrown into the mix and didn't spend way over have the Winter in the upper 50's or above with most days low being in the 40's or higher.
> 
> But those of you in the coming "arctic" zone.....stay warm and keep the hay in front of the horses. It generates quite a bit of heat while digesting.


You good man!! Already there and doing just that


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Along with keeping hay in front of your kids, might want to add some table salt to their feed pans, if you see they aren't drinking enough.

Unless it has a water meter, this is one reason I don't like automatic waterers.

Colic impaction is a threat this time of year because some horse don't want to drink water ---- even if it's heated:?

Funny you mention snowpants, Lady Chevalier. I brought my snowmobile suit when I retired from the OH/PA border, and I thought how nice it would be if I could still wear it:shock::? I wore that coat & bibs back in the day when I only thought I was fat but I was skinny as a broom handle. 

There is no way this side of "anywhere and back" I could fit into any part of that suit. 

Today, I wore my old snowmobile mask and was layered in a two t-shirts, sweatshirt, flannel shirt, lined winter barn coat with a hood. The wind was so obnoxious today, it cut thru all of that while I was hauling manure to the dump station. This is southern Middle Tennessee - or so I thought


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you believe this, the Cariboo, known for crazy cold winters, is warmer than Tennessee! Only hovering around freezing, maybe a little above at midday. Now if I could get rid of the two feet of snow.....


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> Along with keeping hay in front of your kids, might want to add some table salt to their feed pans, if you see they aren't drinking enough.
> 
> Unless it has a water meter, this is one reason I don't like automatic waterers.
> 
> ...


Always keep a sandwich baggie of table salt at the ready in winter (although the big salt block gets plenty of attention), and easy to monitor how much water is missing every day in the heated water buckets (no complaints in having to haul extra water up!) As for cold and wind..._think wool!!!_ Wool _never_ fails under the coat, and my alpaca socks are worth millions


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

All my real wool socks have disappeared. No clue.
Tuesday I'm looking at a daytime high of 6. Keep telling myself we are halfway through.


----------

